# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  E vetmuar

## Naletja

tung forumist, kerkoj pak ndihm nga ju , pak dit me par kam ber gabim nje gabim , un kam nje shoqe  dhe me ta kam ber nje gabim , kam mbjat diqka skeret prej saj ne lidhje me mu personale mirpo ajo kur mor vesh esht prek shum nga mos sinqeriteti im , dhe me esht prekur persetepermi , tani ndihem shum keq se ajo em nuk me beson edhe pse e din se un kam asgj me at djal s e fjala ehst per nje djal , madej vazhdon te emndon q e mes nehs ka diqka u mundohem te ja shpejgoj mirpo se kupton , ndihme shum keq dhe shum evetmuar pse smund te me beosj nuk di qfar te bej

----------


## riduana

mundohu qe tia shpjegosh gjerat nga fillimi dhe nuk e di mendoj se nese perseri nuk te degjon eshte sepse ajo nuk do te te kuptoj sepse mendoj qe nje shoqe e vertete qe e din se si je mund te ta fali nje gabim qe ti mund te kesh bere nuk ka arsye te merzitesh kaq shume me veten ta them sepse mua shoqja me ka bere dicka me te rende mua personalisht  dhe ja kam falur

----------


## e panjohura

> tung forumist, kerkoj pak ndihm nga ju , pak dit me par kam ber gabim nje gabim , un kam nje shoqe  dhe me ta kam ber nje gabim , kam mbjat diqka skeret prej saj ne lidhje me mu personale mirpo ajo kur mor vesh esht prek shum nga mos sinqeriteti im , dhe me esht prekur persetepermi , tani ndihem shum keq se ajo em nuk me beson edhe pse e din se un kam asgj me at djal s e fjala ehst per nje djal , madej vazhdon te emndon q e mes nehs ka diqka u mundohem te ja shpejgoj mirpo se kupton , ndihme shum keq dhe shum evetmuar pse smund te me beosj nuk di qfar te bej


Nese Ai djal qe thua se ajo mendon qe ti ke dicka me te,nuk eshte i dashuri i saj,pse te hidherohet ajo?Nuk shof asgje te keqe nese dikush don me mbajt nje sekret vetem per vete!A mendon qe edhe ajo(shoqja juaj)nuk ka sekrete?Degjom,mos ja var veshin fare,nuk ta ka shpirtin ne grusht,ne kemi nevoj te mbajm sekrete! :Lulja3:

----------


## daniel00

Genjeshtra jote ishte fatale , genjehet ne shoqerine qe nuk i kushton shume rendesi , tani s'ke pse ndihesh e vetmuar po dil me shpesh me ate djalin se shoqeria me shoqe eshte me shty kohen dhe pastaj secila del me te dashurin .

----------


## pranvera bica

K a plot njerez qe kane plot shoke dhe shoqe qofshin te ngushta apo te zakonshme.Nuk eshte e thene qe cdo gje qe ke apo te ndodh t'ia thuash shoqes pa arritur ne ate faze qe t'i te sigurohesh per mikun tend ne rastin konkret  apo te kesh arritur ne qellimin final dhe ndoshta je pak e lekundur ,atehere mendoj une se duhet t'i marresh nje mendje shoqes se ngushte qe si te besh.Kjo ndodh kur dicka eshte serioze,pastaj sa njohje te castit te dalin ne rruge s'ke arsye pse mos ia thuash...Nuk ke asrye qe te ndihesh e vetmuar prandaj mbushi mendjen shoqes tende  dhe vetes qe ke te drejte dhe dil me shoqerine qe mos kalosh ne strese nga vetmia...

----------


## Besoja

Nuk ke pse i mbush mëndjen shoqes në këtë rast se ti nuk ke gabuar me atë.
Vazhdo punën!

----------


## ina_31

nuk ke pse ndihesh e vetmuar apo ne faj me shoqen tende. Madje per mendimin tim nuk eshte e domosdoshme ti thoje. Fundja nuk ke pse ti thuash cdo gje shoqerise, e para se cdokush ka nevoje ti mbaj ca gjera per veten dhe e dyta sepse dhe tek shoqeria nuk duhet patur shume besim
te ecte mbare me cunin ...

----------


## projekti21_dk

E sheh ti edhe neve po na genjen. Pse s'thua qe ia paske marre te dashurin. Perndryshe nuk ka arsye te te hidherohet shoqja jote pse ke gjetur nje te dashur. Ndryshe mua me shkon ne mendje se  mos jeni lezbike!

----------


## Naletja

> E sheh ti edhe neve po na genjen. Pse s'thua qe ia paske marre te dashurin. Perndryshe nuk ka arsye te te hidherohet shoqja jote pse ke gjetur nje te dashur. Ndryshe mua me shkon ne mendje se  mos jeni lezbike!


Heheheh jo asnjera e as tjtera shoku , puna eshtë se ne mes nehs nuk ka pasur sekrte mandej as nje te vogel , koj eshte para pse ajo ndihet ashtu e dyta ajo menodn s eai dajl nuk esht per mu  ket ma ka then shum her une me at djal jem sqaru perveq shoqris mes nehs nuk ka asgj , mirpo kur flas me te un ne tel. ajo dyshon s eka diqka dhe me nuk i kam tregu per arsye se te boj te madhe per diq q enuk esht mirpo e kupton neve as nje sekret te vogel ne mes vte skem pas tashi ajo thot se shqoni me snehs nuk dot te ket pasi qe asaj un nuk po i besoj mirpo me dhmeb fakti pse nuk me beosn pasi ne jemi rrit bashk  qyhs nga femirija jemi shoqe  prandaj ndihem keq sepse nje shoqri till sdua te humbas , dhe aq me pak pa arsye e kupton

----------


## Naletja

> mundohu qe tia shpjegosh gjerat nga fillimi dhe nuk e di mendoj se nese perseri nuk te degjon eshte sepse ajo nuk do te te kuptoj sepse mendoj qe nje shoqe e vertete qe e din se si je mund te ta fali nje gabim qe ti mund te kesh bere nuk ka arsye te merzitesh kaq shume me veten ta them sepse mua shoqja me ka bere dicka me te rende mua personalisht  dhe ja kam falur


mendon met vertet keshtu , ndigom at kam pas shoqe te zemres qysh kur kem qen 5 vjeq , dhe per ket e fajsoj vten time mednoj qe humba shkaku i nje genjehstre pa hiq gje , un nuk kam shum shoqeri tjter mbase gjat ter kohes nve dyja kem qen bashk, sebahsku jemi ehd en studime prandaj nuke di nese mund te gje hsoqe tjter e kupton ndihem shum ne siklet sepse e fajsoj vten shum per ket flm prej dhe te gjith te tjerve met vertet nagse kjo situat po me mundon shum

----------


## mia@

> tung forumist, kerkoj pak ndihm nga ju , pak dit me par kam ber gabim nje gabim , un kam nje shoqe  dhe me ta kam ber nje gabim , kam mbjat diqka skeret prej saj ne lidhje me mu personale mirpo ajo kur mor vesh esht prek shum nga mos sinqeriteti im , dhe me esht prekur persetepermi , tani ndihem shum keq se ajo em nuk me beson edhe pse e din se un kam asgj me at djal s e fjala ehst per nje djal , madej vazhdon te emndon q e mes nehs ka diqka u mundohem te ja shpejgoj mirpo se kupton , ndihme shum keq dhe shum evetmuar pse smund te me beosj nuk di qfar te bej


Nje fare te drejte ka ajo shoqja jote. Ajo mbase te eshte hapur per cdo gje ty, ndersa ti jo. E ke zhgenjyer ne nje fare menyre. Te isha une si ajo nuk do ta vija shume ne dukje merzitjen, por do te distancohesha dhe nuk do te hapesha per gjera personale ashtu sikunder bere dhe ti. Duhet te jesh e sinqerte me shoqerine. 
Me kujton nje histori. Kisha nje kolege qe me hapej per te dashurin e saj. Dhe e kam mbuluar. U thoshte prinderve jam te filanka dhe ikte me te dashurin. Vjen nje moment qe prishet me te dashurin. Mua me genjeu per arsyen, dhe kur u lidh prape me te mua s'me tha gje se kishte keputur budallalleqe per ate djalin kur u ndane. Arriti te thoshte se ai donte ta nxirrte ne rruge. Te njejten gje i tha dhe familjes se vet.
I'u hap nje tjetre, dhe e merrte ta shoqeronte dhe ne takimet e saj. Perfundimi; Ajo ''shoqja'' ja mori te dashurin. 
Degjoja keshillat shoqes, por dhe ti duhet te perpiqesh t'ja shpjegosh asaj ndjenjat e tua. Kjo eshte e keqja jone. E kemi te veshtire te kuptojme dashurine e te tjereve. Ajo nese te do si shoqe ka dhe per te kuptuar, dhe  do respektoje  dashurine tende, ndjenjat e tua, edhe pse mund te  mos e pelqeje shume te dashurin tend.

----------


## STOP-START

Si duket i takon gjinis Femërore sepse ke shkru : E Vetmuar
shiko unë jam :
I Vetmuar , do të bëj Shoqëri (gjë?)

----------


## baby_bù

> tung forumist, kerkoj pak ndihm nga ju , pak dit me par kam ber gabim nje gabim , un kam nje shoqe  dhe me ta kam ber nje gabim , kam mbjat diqka skeret prej saj ne lidhje me mu personale mirpo ajo kur mor vesh esht prek shum nga mos sinqeriteti im , dhe me esht prekur persetepermi , tani ndihem shum keq se ajo em nuk me beson edhe pse e din se un kam asgj me at djal s e fjala ehst per nje djal , madej vazhdon te emndon q e mes nehs ka diqka u mundohem te ja shpejgoj mirpo se kupton , ndihme shum keq dhe shum evetmuar pse smund te me beosj nuk di qfar te bej


Pash nje teme tjeter ku thoje se ishe studente per matematik (dicka e tille) po qe s'dike te shkruash moj cupe, ke bere nje mish mash ketu me keto shkronjat, bir selman i nenes. 

Pse thua qe e ke shoqe ate gocen, ca shoqe na e paske ti kur ajo per ty i merr vesh nga te tjeret, dhe ben rolin e debiles..... mos te duket gje vetja me e zgjuar se ajo qe nuk ja thua? Apo do te dukesh ca? Tani rri e plas koken aty, se te isha une si ajo shoqja jote te kisha vene drute, o shoqeria eshte e ndersjellte,e sinqerte dhe barabarteeeeeeeeee ose nuk eshte asgje. Te te behet mesim !

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

leje i her reaht te qetcohet dhe ajo pastaj mere prap mundimin tja shpjegosh.....po nuk ta dha mundcin shoqja qe te sjarohesh leje athere se nuk do te fali.....po mire dhe thu kam bo gabim etj po pse e ke bo mi goce ate gabim dihet si do shkoj maubeti.....
pac fat dhe shpresoj te pajtohesh me shoqen...

----------


## Naletja

> Pash nje teme tjeter ku thoje se ishe studente per matematik (dicka e tille) po qe s'dike te shkruash moj cupe, ke bere nje mish mash ketu me keto shkronjat, bir selman i nenes. 
> 
> Pse thua qe e ke shoqe ate gocen, ca shoqe na e paske ti kur ajo per ty i merr vesh nga te tjeret, dhe ben rolin e debiles..... mos te duket gje vetja me e zgjuar se ajo qe nuk ja thua? Apo do te dukesh ca? Tani rri e plas koken aty, se te isha une si ajo shoqja jote te kisha vene drute, o shoqeria eshte e ndersjellte,e sinqerte dhe barabarteeeeeeeeee ose nuk eshte asgje. Te te behet mesim !


epo more ket kemi ne matematikë flasim me numra , ndigom ketu oki me diq pajtohem me ty se shoqeria duhet te jete e ndersjellt aman tlutem nuk esht se kom dahst diq kundra saj em bo, me duket ti nuk i dallon fakti se kom mbajt njese sekret fare te vogel dhe shum pak me rendsi spom duket fer qe me i hudh krejt ato qka kem kalu bashk nuk mendon deni vtem se nuk i kushtojm vemednje gabojm , un e kuptoj kendin e saj ndaj meje mirpo a keshtu sipas teje paska shoqeria se mos te mundohte fare te kuptoj kur te gjykojm per dikend sipas mendimit tim nuk mund gjykojm vtem per nje qast sepse mos harro ne kem qne bash qe 15 vjet , e kto nuk duhet gjujt ne lloq sipas mendimit tim , oki ti kishe opinonin tend te falenderoj per ket

----------


## baby_bù

"oki" lexo ketu....

Nqs ate gocen e ke shoqe te ngushte, qe te tregon gjithçka per veten dhe ti nga ana tjeter as qe e perfill, asaj qefi do i behej qe shoqja e vet ka nje te dashur dhe ndihet mire me te. ca ka te keqe ketu? Ky qenka sekret? E ca shoqe e paske, kur nuk i beson nje gje kaq te vogel. Gjith ato qe keni kaluar bashke i ke vene shkelmin ti me PAPJEKURINE tende.

Nqs nuk do ti tregosh asaj te dhenat e jetes tende personale , beja te qarte e mos u hallakat kot. Tani te te vrasi ndergjegjia e mire te te behet, sepse faji eshte i yti.

Piqu nga mendja goce.

----------


## Naletja

> "oki" lexo ketu....
> 
> Nqs ate gocen e ke shoqe te ngushte, qe te tregon gjithçka per veten dhe ti nga ana tjeter as qe e perfill, asaj qefi do i behej qe shoqja e vet ka nje te dashur dhe ndihet mire me te. ca ka te keqe ketu? Ky qenka sekret? E ca shoqe e paske, kur nuk i beson nje gje kaq te vogel. Gjith ato qe keni kaluar bashke i ke vene shkelmin ti me PAPJEKURINE tende.
> 
> Nqs nuk do ti tregosh asaj te dhenat e jetes tende personale , beja te qarte e mos u hallakat kot. Tani te te vrasi ndergjegjia e mire te te behet, sepse faji eshte i yti.
> 
> Piqu nga mendja goce.


Te faleminderit ty qe ndave pak koh, oki un po kuptoj qe ndoshta mir nuk kam vepru , mirpo jam mundu ne maksimum me me i qartsu se gjerat nuk jan ashtu siq i mendon ajo mirpo ajo fare sme ndigon as qe ma vun veshin fare , prandaj tani jam un ajo qe me sdua të di asgj , sikur vetem pak te kish emndu me mir ish mundu mem kuptu , un ket sjellje e kisha ber me te sepse duke e njoft qe sa vite dhe nuk isha largu prej saj pa e kuptu se pse ajo nuk me tregoi , mirpo ajo zgjodhi rrugen tjeter andaj nuk kam ndermend qe nga jo te kerkjo lemosh per shoqeri , ketu kam ardh en perfundim un.

----------


## Naletja

tung forumist para pak ditesh shkrujta mbi at per mossinqeritetin tim ndaj shoqes sime disa nga ju me perkarhet disa te tjer më kritikuan , mora opinone te ndyrshem nga ju mirpo gjdo dit e me teper me mundonte fakti si u prishem pas kaq shum vitesh , un mundova ne qdo momet qe te sqarohesha me te mbram ne mbremje ne qytet e shqof shoqen time duke pir kafe me at djalin qe ajo ter kohen me kritikonte se me at as qe duhej te flisaj , e kuptoni ajo po takohej me at , nje gje te sqarohet ky djali nuk e njifte shoqen time si figur, kishin dalur te pini kafe ngase shoqja ime e kishte ftuar at dhe nje shoqe tjter , mund ta merrni me mend poziten time , un shkova tek tavolin ku at qendornin dhe iu drejtova shoqes sime qka ehst kjo ather ai djali pyte nifeni ju dyja dhe i drejtohet asja te kam pyter moj nese njef ket vajzen se ehst en grup me ty ne fakultet dhe ti me je pergjigjur qe nuk kemi afrsi vetem pershendetemi , tani del qe hsoqja ime dhe ai djali nifeshin prej shum kohe , shoqja ime nuk me floi asgj vtem u largua pa mu pergjigjur , e di qe do te thoni qe ish anaive duhej ta kuptoja shum hert ngase vtem kur e shifet qe me thriste ne tel. ajo tranohej , por em arsyetim se ai esht vuligan , mbarm u perballa me zhgenjimin me te madh ne jeten time , nje gje dua te them vaft ne dajll shoqeria

----------


## mia@

Kjo historia jote shume e dyshimte me duket mua. 
Ne fillim thua qe nuk i tregove shoqes se ngushte  per kete djalin se ajo nuk e pelqente. Qe nuk e pelqente do te thote qe e njihte nga afer. Tani thua qe  sapo mesove rastesisht qe ata qenkan shoke prej kohesh dhe nuk te paska treguar ajo. Po ai? Si ka mundesi qe ai s'ju ka pare asnjehere bashke si shoqe te ngushta qe keni qene?! Eshte e pamundur mos ju kete pare juve bashke. Si s'paska treguar ai per shoqerine qe kishte me ate. Shume pa lidhje e gjithe historia. Fjalet e tua bien ne kontradite me njera- tjetren.

----------


## Naletja

> Kjo historia jote shume e dyshimte me duket mua. 
> Ne fillim thua qe nuk i tregove shoqes se ngushte  per kete djalin se ajo nuk e pelqente. Qe nuk e pelqente do te thote qe e njihte nga afer. Tani thua qe  sapo mesove rastesisht qe ata qenkan shoke prej kohesh dhe nuk te paska treguar ajo. Po ai? Si ka mundesi qe ai s'ju ka pare asnjehere bashke si shoqe te ngushta qe keni qene?! Eshte e pamundur mos ju kete pare juve bashke. Si s'paska treguar ai per shoqerine qe kishte me ate. Shume pa lidhje e gjithe historia. Fjalet e tua bien ne kontradite me njera- tjetren.


Ke ploteshit te drejt e idn si jan gjerat te dy kan diqka , ket e di sepse te them drejt as un nuk mund te besoja faktin qe nuk nifte shoqen time
per faktin se ne jemi ne te njetin fakultet mirpo ehst nje gje qe nuk mund te kuptoj qfar ne te vertet jan duke fshehur kesaj smund ti jap emer sepse un me hsoqne time gjithmon kem qen bashk ne fakultet dhe smun te ket mundsi te mos me ket par mirpo pse shoqja ime nuk m eflet per ket qafr kan ata dy prandaj nuk di ti jap emer kesaj, nuk di se qfar ka ndodh e kupton , do doja te pysja diq ti qfar mendon ngase jam ne nje pozit qe nuk po di qfar te mendoj ma jan mbehstjellur te gjitha mipro nje gje dua te beosj qe shoqja ime ska menduar te bej diq mbas shpine , e kupton , sepse shoqja iem ne fakultet nuk ka folur me at djal , kur i thosha se pse ka ket mendim per at ather ajo mu pergjigjte e din nje dit do ma shpejgoj mirpo kur sme ka then arsyen sdioqoft te them diq nuk po di nga te ja mbaj me gjith ket mbjshtellim,e tera qe mund them esht nuk po mund te mbaj mbi supe ket pesh

----------

